# Rassistischer Ausfall während Livestream: PewDiePie erneut in der Kritik



## Lukas Schmid (11. September 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Rassistischer Ausfall während Livestream: PewDiePie erneut in der Kritik* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Rassistischer Ausfall während Livestream: PewDiePie erneut in der Kritik*


----------



## Spiritogre (11. September 2017)

Ich denke für ihn als Schweden sind solche Auswüchse einfach nicht so dramatisch. Vor allem verstehe ich die Aufregung in diesem Fall nicht, auch wenn nicht schön, aber in Filmen wird auch von Weißen oft so geflucht und dadurch entsteht doch durchaus der Eindruck, dass auch ein Weißer das Wort so nutzen darf. Wir leben ja nicht mehr in den 80ern. 

Ich denke einfach, dass Viele einfach zu verklemmt sind und sich über jeden Scheiß einfach nur aufregen wollen.


----------



## Kite4990 (11. September 2017)

Selbst Schwarze nennen sich gegenseitig so, nichtmal sie selbst nehmen das wirklich heutzutage noch ernst. Vor allem ist Pewdiepie nichtmal (weißer) Amerikaner.  Man kann ihm höchstens unterstellen, sich nicht immer bewusst zu sein, dass er grade streamt und mit seinen Aussagen ein paar Leute triggern könnte.
Und dass studios versuchen sich dann von ihm zu distanzieren ist eh die größte heuchelei. Die nutzen das einfach aus um sich moralisch besser zu stellen und tun so als würden sie sich selbst damit "schaden".


----------



## USA911 (11. September 2017)

Was hat er denn gesagt das Wort mit "e" oder mit "i"? Denn da ist noch ein großer unterschied, denn auch mir rutscht in einer Bayrischen Kneipe, wenn ich schon ein Weißbier zuviel habe, bei der Bestellung das Wort mit "e" heraus, denn Cola-Weißbier hieß Jahrzente lang "N.ger" (mit e) und mit Zitruslimo "Russ"!

Genauso wie für mich Mohr, N.gerkuß normal war und im Duden, nur heutzutage ist ja alles direkt ein Skandal!

Ach apropo Skandal, über die Männerdiskriminierung des DFB im Schiedsrichterwesen spricht keiner...


----------



## RedDragon20 (11. September 2017)

Im privaten Bereich des Lebens kann man ja tun und lassen, was man will. Aber in der Öffentlichkeit...vor allem als Person des öffentlichen Lebens...sollte man sich generell ein klein wenig mit Schweinswörtern zurückhalten. ^^ Unabhängig von dem, was der Kerl da mal wieder raus gehauen hat.


----------



## nevermind85 (11. September 2017)

USA911 schrieb:


> Was hat er denn gesagt das Wort mit "e" oder mit "i"? Denn da ist noch ein großer unterschied



Im englischen gibt es diese Unterscheidung in der Form nicht.


----------



## battschack (11. September 2017)

Ihn juckt doch eh nix mehr soviel kohle wie der hinten rein bekommen hat kann der sagen was er will und wird nix passieren. Am schlimmsten wäre für ihn account banns das wars auch... Aber juckt ihn dann nach 2wochen auch nimmer denk ich


----------



## Orzhov (11. September 2017)

Auch wenn ich den Typen nicht mag, aber sich aufregen weil jemand ein böses Wort im Internet gesagt hat ist noch immer ziemlicher Kindergarten.


----------



## Sanador (11. September 2017)

In Online-Spielen wird standardmäßig sehr viel gepöbelt, da ist das "N-Wort" doch halb so wild.

Zumal:
Wenn dieses Wort ach so schlimm ist. Wieso darf es dann mit solch hoher Frequenz in Rapper-Songs auftreten?
Und sagt mir jetzt nicht "Sie dürfen es, weil sie Schwarze sind!". 
Denn ein Wort nur in Abhängigkeit seiner Hautfarbe benutzen zu dürfen, halte Ich für rassistisch.


----------



## EddWald (11. September 2017)

Jesses, das ganze Internet steckt voll von miserablen Vorbilder.  Und er Typ bekommst ab, quasi als Sündenbock. 

Die meisten Lets Player sind halt Halbgehirne, sonst würden sie ja auf andere Art Geld verdienen. Da bleibt die gute Erziehung und der Intellekt gerne mal auf der Strecke. Selbst Schuld , wenn ein Typ der Videos hoch lädt, und dabei zufällig Millionen Klicks bekommt, von er Öffentlichkeit als Held gefeiert wird. Bescheuerte neue Welt.

Wahrscheinlich regt sich darüber kein einziger Schwarzer auf, sondern nur pikierte Weiße.


----------



## RedDragon20 (11. September 2017)

Sanador schrieb:


> In Online-Spielen wird standardmäßig sehr viel gepöbelt, da ist das "N-Wort" doch halb so wild.
> 
> Zumal:
> Wenn dieses Wort ach so schlimm ist. Wieso darf es dann mit solch hoher Frequenz in Rapper-Songs auftreten?
> ...



Wieso das Wort in Rap-Songs auftreten darf? Weil du ein verdammter *** bist. [Ironie Mode off]

Sicher hab ich da n etwas stereotypische Sichtweise, aber...doch, ja. Genau so ist es wohl, wie du sagtest. Weil sie schwarz sind. 
Das ist in etwa so, als würde ich meinem besten Kumpel mit "Deine Mutter ist so fett, sie sieht aus, wie ein Kopffüßer" kommen. Er und ich wissen, wie es gemeint ist. Bei anderen würd ich solche Sprüche mit Sicherheit nicht bringen.  



EddWald schrieb:


> Jesses, das ganze Internet steckt voll von miserablen Vorbilder.  Und er Typ bekommst ab, quasi als Sündenbock.
> 
> Die meisten Lets Player sind halt Halbgehirne, sonst würden sie ja auf andere Art Geld verdienen. Da bleibt die gute Erziehung und der Intellekt gerne mal auf der Strecke. Selbst Schuld , wenn ein Typ der Videos hoch lädt, und dabei zufällig Millionen Klicks bekommt, von er Öffentlichkeit als Held gefeiert wird. Bescheuerte neue Welt.


Ich glaube, das Gegenteil ist der Fall (Wutausbrüche einiger LetsPlayer mal hin oder her). Die Leute wissen schon durchaus, was sie da tun und machen ihren Job in der Regel auch gut und wissen genau, was die Leute sehen und hören wollen. Das ist außerdem harte Arbeit. Das wird dir wohl jeder Youtuber, auch die kleinen, weniger erfolgreichen, bestätigen können.


----------



## WeeFilly (11. September 2017)

Wenn man sowas nicht abkann, wieso schaut man seinen Stream dann noch? Mittlerweile ist es doch bekannt, dass dieser "Streamer" nicht so wirklich erwachsen ist...


----------



## EddWald (11. September 2017)

> Ich glaube, das Gegenteil ist der Fall (Wutausbrüche einiger LetsPlayer mal hin oder her). Die Leute wissen schon durchaus, was sie da tun und machen ihren Job in der Regel auch gut und wissen genau, was die Leute sehen und hören wollen. Das ist außerdem harte Arbeit. Das wird dir wohl jeder Youtuber, auch die kleinen, weniger erfolgreichen, bestätigen können.



Ich hab nicht gesagt, das es KEIN spezieller Aufwand und Arbeit ist, sondern nur, das der Intellekt solcher Lets Player meist nicht im gehobenen Bereich der Geistigen Kräfte kursiert. Nicht für Ungut  In Bezug auf Vorbildfunktion.


----------



## solidus246 (11. September 2017)

Alles wird auf die Goldwaage gelegt. Unnötiger Bericht.


----------



## Worrel (11. September 2017)

Wieso wird hier eigentlich das zitierte "***" bzw "***" nicht ausgeschrieben?


----------



## Wut-Gamer (11. September 2017)

Oh nein, er hat *** gesagt! Teert und federt ihn.

Ernsthaft jetzt: für das, was ich schon so alles während online Matches gesagt habe, käme ich mindestens hundert Jahre in die Hölle. Zum Glück bin ich Atheist und es lief auch keine Kamera...


----------



## Schalkmund (11. September 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wieso wird hier eigentlich das zitierte "***" bzw "***" nicht ausgeschrieben?


Auf Grund des hartnäckigen Aberglaubens unter den Medienschaffenden, es würde der schwarze Mann aus dem Monitor gesprungen kommen so bald sie es tippen.


----------



## solidus246 (11. September 2017)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Auf Grund des hartnäckigen Aberglaubens unter den Medienschaffenden, es würde der schwarze Mann aus dem Monitor gesprungen kommen so bald sie es tippen.



Weil die Leute sonst mehr weinen, als sie es ohnehin schon tun


----------



## Odin333 (11. September 2017)

Sanador schrieb:


> In Online-Spielen wird standardmäßig sehr viel gepöbelt, da ist das "N-Wort" doch halb so wild.
> 
> Zumal:
> Wenn dieses Wort ach so schlimm ist. Wieso darf es dann mit solch hoher Frequenz in Rapper-Songs auftreten?
> ...




Ich kann dir nur empfehlen, dir mal Southpark S07E1 zu Gemüte zu führen.
Du glaubst es zwar zu verstehen, du verstehst es aber nicht.


----------



## Sipt (11. September 2017)

Deutsche Gaming-Kultur 2017:  90% der Kommentare unter diesem Post relativieren den Gebrauch eines Begriffs, in dem sich die Erfahrungen von 500 Jahren Sklaverei und rassistischer Diskriminierung bündeln. Glückwunsch...


----------



## scholle82 (11. September 2017)

"Frage mich sowieso, wie dieser Stück Scheiße"...

---> Beitrag direkt gemeldet


----------



## OriginalOrigin (11. September 2017)

Sipt schrieb:


> Deutsche Gaming-Kultur 2017:  90% der Kommentare unter diesem Post relativieren den Gebrauch eines Begriffs, in dem sich die Erfahrungen von 500 Jahren Sklaverei und rassistischer Diskriminierung bündeln. Glückwunsch...



Es kommt auch stark darauf an aus welchen Land man kommt, oder sogar aus welchen Teilgebiet. Bei uns war "***" schon immer das Wort für schwarze Menschen, und es war nicht negativ oder diskriminiert gemeint. Meine Großeltern haben es gesagt, meine Eltern haben es gesagt und auch wir Kinder sagen es. Auch wenn wir in der Öffentlichkeit  vorsichtiger geworden sind, eben weil mittlerweile manche darauf sofort anspringen. Für uns ist es eben wie "Eskimos" was man eine Zeitlang ja auch nicht mehr sagen durfte, aber nun ist es wieder erlaubt. (Soweit ich weiß) Oder auch "Zigeuner", was man ja auch nicht mehr sagen darf. 

Dadurch dass heute aber die ganze Welt vernetzt /verbunden  ist, bekommt man halt mehr mit als noch vor ~30 Jahren. Und die neue Junge Generation wird so etwas wie *** wahrscheinlich nicht mehr benutzten. Einfach weil sie wissen, was in den einen kleinen Wort alles drinsteckt. Und zwar deine 500 Jahre Sklaverei.


----------



## Neawoulf (11. September 2017)

Das Wort an sich finde ich jetzt nicht sooo tragisch (auch wenn ich es nicht benutzen würde), aber gerade solche hysterisch herumquietschenden Youtuber wie PewDiePie sollten sich vielleicht mal vor Augen führen, dass sie halt eine sehr junge Zielgruppe haben und mit ihrer Reichweite auch reichlich Einfluss auf sehr viele Jugendliche. Ich finde, solche Leute sollten sich da doch ein bisschen vorbildlicher verhalten.


----------



## Tariguz (11. September 2017)

scholle82 schrieb:


> "Frage mich sowieso, wie dieser Stück Scheiße"...
> 
> ---> Beitrag direkt gemeldet



Sehr gut Fritz! Dafür gibts wieder ein Schokoeis. Wenn du noch mehr verpetzt dann musst du auch nicht mehr zur großen Pause raus. Die anderen verprügeln dich dort ja immer.


----------



## Paldonhb (11. September 2017)

Der Typ gehört sowieso in die Klapse. 
Was Anstand angeht, ist  ihm mein kleiner Neffe um Lichtjahre voraus. 
Wahre Schönheit kommt halt doch von innen, Desswegen ist das Ding für mich die Hässlichkeit höhchst selbst. Einfach ekelhaft wem sich soviele Millionen von kiddis als Vorbild  nehmen. Einfach traurig


----------



## Spiritogre (11. September 2017)

Tariguz schrieb:


> Sehr gut Fritz! Dafür gibts wieder ein Schokoeis. Wenn du noch mehr verpetzt dann musst du auch nicht mehr zur großen Pause raus. Die anderen verprügeln dich dort ja immer.



Ich habe den Beitrag auch gemeldet, einfach weil es ungebührlich ist jemanden als "Stück Scheiße" zu bezeichnen.


----------



## LOX-TT (11. September 2017)

Tariguz schrieb:


> Sehr gut Fritz! Dafür gibts wieder ein Schokoeis. Wenn du noch mehr verpetzt dann musst du auch nicht mehr zur großen Pause raus. Die anderen verprügeln dich dort ja immer.



er hat aber recht, das war unangebracht, daher hab ich den gemeldeten Beitrag auch gleich gelöscht


----------



## Spassbremse (11. September 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich habe den Beitrag auch gemeldet, einfach weil es ungebührlich ist jemanden als "Stück Scheiße" zu bezeichnen.



"Ungebührlich" vielleicht, aber bei gar nicht so wenigen ist dieser Vergleich, wenn auch derb, leider absolut zutreffend.


----------



## Spiritogre (11. September 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> "Ungebührlich" vielleicht, aber bei gar nicht so wenigen ist dieser Vergleich, wenn auch derb, leider absolut zutreffend.



Das war kein Vergleich sondern einfach nur eine Bezeichnung und nein, sie ist nie zutreffend.


----------



## Odin333 (11. September 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich habe den Beitrag auch gemeldet, einfach weil es ungebührlich ist jemanden als "Stück Scheiße" zu bezeichnen.



Sehr interessant!
Wir sind uns  alle relativ einig darüber, dass es inakzeptabel ist, jemanden als "Stück Scheisse" zu bezeichnen.

Wir sind und aber überhaupt nicht einig, wenn jemand das Wort *** als Schimpfwort benutzt.
Das ist ja "nicht so dramatisch", die "Aufregung darüber" wird nicht verstanden, "in Filmen wird es ja auch benutzt" und "Wir leben ja nicht in den 80ern...

Du kannst nachvollziehen, wie es ist, wenn dich jemand als Stück Scheisse bezeichnet, aber dir ist die Vorstellung völlig fremd wie es ist, als Schwarzer als *** bezeichnet zu werden.

Man sollte nicht vergessen, dass die Leute die dieses Wort betrifft, alle Väter und Grossväter haben, die die Auswirkungen dieses Wortes noch am eigenen Leib gespürt haben.


----------



## Sanador (11. September 2017)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur empfehlen, dir mal Southpark S07E1 zu Gemüte zu führen.
> Du glaubst es zwar zu verstehen, du verstehst es aber nicht.



Du hast recht, ich verstehe es nicht.
Ich verstehe es nicht, wieso Schwarze im Gegensatz zu beispielsweise Chinesen sich immer noch über Sklaverei aufregen.


----------



## Spiritogre (11. September 2017)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Sehr interessant!
> Wir sind uns  alle relativ einig darüber, dass es inakzeptabel ist, jemanden als "Stück Scheisse" zu bezeichnen.
> 
> Wir sind und aber überhaupt nicht einig, wenn jemand das Wort *** als Schimpfwort benutzt.
> ...



Es kommt immer auf den Kontext an und wie es gemeint ist ob es noch akzeptabel ist oder nicht.


----------



## WeeFilly (11. September 2017)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Du kannst nachvollziehen, wie es ist, wenn dich jemand als Stück Scheisse bezeichnet, aber dir ist die Vorstellung völlig fremd wie es ist, als Schwarzer als *** bezeichnet zu werden.



War denn im Stream überhaupt ein schwarzer damit gemeint? Nur so mal gefragt.


----------



## Spassbremse (11. September 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das war kein Vergleich sondern einfach nur eine Bezeichnung und nein, sie ist nie zutreffend.



Das sehe ich vollkommen anders. 

Wer andere Menschen als "***" beschimpft, der hat eine solche Bezeichnung sicherlich  verdient.


----------



## Odin333 (11. September 2017)

Sanador schrieb:


> Du hast recht, ich verstehe es nicht.
> Ich verstehe es nicht, wieso Schwarze im Gegensatz zu beispielsweise Chinesen sich immer noch über Sklaverei aufregen.



Ich auch nicht.
Immerhin ist die Apartheid schon seit 1994 vorbei, den KKK gibt es nicht mehr, Schwarze sind allgemein akzeptiert und sie machen auch nicht den absoluten Grossteil der Gefängnisinsassen in den USA aus...


----------



## Spiritogre (11. September 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Wer andere Menschen als "***" beschimpft, der hat eine solche Bezeichnung sicherlich  verdient.


Nein, wie gesagt, es kommt auf den Kontext an. Pauschalisierungen und Schwarz-Weiß-Denken sind zu einfach.



gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Immerhin ist die Apartheid schon seit 1994 vorbei, den KKK gibt es nicht mehr, Schwarze sind allgemein akzeptiert und sie machen auch nicht den absoluten Grossteil der Gefängnisinsassen in den USA aus...


Alles richtig, die Schwarzen sind in den USA sicherlich immer noch teilweise stark benachteiligt. 
Allerdings ist Pewdiepie Schwede.


----------



## Odin333 (11. September 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es kommt immer auf den Kontext an und wie es gemeint ist ob es noch akzeptabel ist oder nicht.


Und du meinst: "What a fucking ***! Geez! Oh my god! What the fuck?" im Kontext, dass er sich über jemanden aufregt, sei akzeptabel?


----------



## weenschen (11. September 2017)

Erschreckend ist das. Mehr fällt mir nicht dazu ein.


----------



## Riesenhummel (11. September 2017)

Das was hier vergessen wird ist das auch Kinder diese Sendungen sehen - laxem Jugendschutz sei dank.

Hier schreiben manche das man mitdenken muss und es in bestimmtem Kontext sehen muss. können das Kinder? oder muss man diese nicht vor sowas schützen?

Ein Kumpel hat einen 12 jährigen Sohn, der einen "Judenwitz" aufgeschnappt hat und diesen danach ununterbrochen bei jeder Gelegenheit erzählten musste. Ist es dann ok, wenn ein Kind sowas bei dem ach so tollen pewdiepie aufschnappt und überall *** rumposaunt?

außerdem denke ich hat ein Entertainer der von einem Millionenpublikum gesehen wird auch ein bißchen Verantwortung, was Anstand und benehmen angeht.


----------



## Odin333 (11. September 2017)

WeeFilly schrieb:


> War denn im Stream überhaupt ein schwarzer damit gemeint? Nur so mal gefragt.



Spielt das eine Rolle?
Hätte er gesagt: "Was für ein dreckiger Jude! Meine Güte! Oh mein Gott! Was zur Hölle?"
Glaubst du, man würde hier auch derart viele Verharmlosungen lesen oder würdest du diese Frage stellen?


----------



## Spassbremse (11. September 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nein, wie gesagt, es kommt auf den Kontext an. Pauschalisierungen und Schwarz-Weiß-Denken sind zu einfach.



Welchen Kontext brauchst Du denn noch, wenn man andere _*beschimpft*_?

Wenn sich zwei (weiße!) Kumpel gegenseitig als "Homie" und "Nigga" titulieren und dabei "Ghetto-Gangster" imitieren, dann ist das vielleicht lächerlich und geschmacklos, aber nicht verwerflich. Aber darum ging's ja nicht. 

Flitzpiepe Felix dagegen hat mal wieder den Vogel abgeschossen... 

...aber gut, ich gebe zu, ich fand den Kerl schon immer exkremental, da braucht's gar nicht erst solche Ausfälle für...


----------



## DaBe1812 (11. September 2017)

Vielleicht sollte diese Gruppe der Youtuber langsam anfangen ihren Status in der Gesellschaft zu überdenken.
Wenn man als Komödiant oder Satiriker manch bedenkliche Aussagen macht, dann hat man diese als Komödie oder Satire, dies wird durch den eigenen Status gekennzeichnet.
Da sich Youtuber auch gerne als Influenzer bezeichnen sollten manche wirklich aufpassen, was sie machen und sagen, da man als Mensch, der andere Menschen durch sein Handeln und seine Erscheinung beeinflussen möchte doch schnell am Punkt der Volksverhetzung angekommen sein sollte.


----------



## nuuub (11. September 2017)

Absolut inakzeptabel.

Wenn man bedenkt wie die Schwarzen in Amerika behandelt worden sind, was "Slave" und "Master" bedeutete, und dass Rassismus in Amerika immer noch an der Tagesordnung ist. Die rechte der Schwarzen sind immer noch nicht ein Bestandteil der Verfassung soviel ich weiß. Es wird alle 25 Jahre abgestimmt, ob man die Gleichstellung der schwarzen verlängert. So haben es mir zumindest mal meine schwarzen Amerikanischen bekannten erklärt. 

Jemand der die Geschichte der schwarzen in Amerika kennt, würde das N-Wort niemals benutzen. Genauso wie einen schwarzen "boy" zu nennen. 

Es geht einfach nicht.


----------



## Cicero (11. September 2017)

OriginalOrigin schrieb:


> Es kommt auch stark darauf an aus welchen Land man kommt, oder sogar aus welchen Teilgebiet. Bei uns war "***" schon immer das Wort für schwarze Menschen, und es war nicht negativ oder diskriminiert gemeint.



Selbstverständlich war es negativ gemeint. "Schwarze Menschen" (besser vielleicht: dunkelhäutige Menschen ) wurden damals per se als minderwertige Menschen angesehen. Sie waren Sklaven, Exoten auf Jahrmärkten und ihre afrikanischen Länder wurden gnadenlos kolonisiert, missioniert und die Menschen brutal unterdrückt. Im Wort "***" schwingt all das immer noch mit. "***" stand damals gleichbedeutend für "minderwertiger Mensch".  Und deshalb wird es zurecht heutzutage auch nicht mehr verwendet. 

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/***


----------



## Sanador (11. September 2017)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht.
> Immerhin ist die Apartheid schon seit 1994 vorbei, den KKK gibt es nicht mehr, Schwarze sind allgemein akzeptiert und sie machen auch nicht den absoluten Grossteil der Gefängnisinsassen in den USA aus...



Die Apartheid wird dank solch tollen Gruppierungen wie BlackLivesMatter wieder zum Alltag.
Der KKK existiert noch, wird aber von Jahr zu Jahr von ihrer Mitgliederzahl immer kleiner und eine Relevanz hat diese Organisation schon seit Jahrzehnten nicht mehr.
Schwarze sind allgemein akzeptiert...sie werden sogar so sehr akzeptiert, dass sie aus Image-Gründen eine höhere Chance auf eine Einstellung haben als Weiße.
Wenn ein Bevölkerungsanteil von 13% 47% aller Straftaten eines Landes verübt...


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. September 2017)

Hände hoch! Hier kommt die Sprachpolizei. Stellen Sie sich bitte an die nächste Wand!


----------



## USA911 (11. September 2017)

Was soll man in D eigentlich dann davon halten?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ist kein Fake, den Ort gibt es, ist in der Nähe von Olpe und dieses Schild steht wirklich da! (http://www.negertal.com/)


----------



## Punkfreak1991 (11. September 2017)

Wurde schon öfter in der Bibel erwähnt (16:1: Wer zu Grunde gehen soll, der wird zuvor stolz; und Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall.....mehr ist dazu nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Jakkelien (11. September 2017)

Sipt schrieb:


> Deutsche Gaming-Kultur 2017:  90% der Kommentare unter diesem Post relativieren den Gebrauch eines Begriffs, in dem sich die Erfahrungen von 500 Jahren Sklaverei und rassistischer Diskriminierung bündeln. Glückwunsch...






nuuub schrieb:


> Absolut inakzeptabel.
> 
> Wenn man bedenkt wie die Schwarzen in Amerika behandelt worden sind, was "Slave" und "Master" bedeutete, und dass Rassismus in Amerika immer noch an der Tagesordnung ist. Die rechte der Schwarzen sind immer noch nicht ein Bestandteil der Verfassung soviel ich weiß. Es wird alle 25 Jahre abgestimmt, ob man die Gleichstellung der schwarzen verlängert. So haben es mir zumindest mal meine schwarzen Amerikanischen bekannten erklärt.
> 
> ...


Er hat das N-Wort als Beleidigung verwendet.  Für jemandem der wahrscheinlich nicht einmal Schwarz ist. Das ist damit ein völlig anderer Kontext.
Alternativ könnt ihr Assh***, Faggo*, Suck** etc. einsetzen.
Danach hat er sich auch sofort entschuldigt.

Aus meiner Sicht ist das Aufregung um nichts. Die Worte gehören nicht pauschal tabuisiert.
Als Deutscher wirst man hin und wieder als Nazi in Online-Spielen bezeichnet. Niemand hat dann das Bild von Holocaust und Euthanasie im Kopf.


----------



## WeeFilly (11. September 2017)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Spielt das eine Rolle?
> [...] würdest du diese Frage stellen?



Nein.

Ja.


----------



## Fire (11. September 2017)

Wer ist das? Muss man den kennen?


----------



## Sipt (11. September 2017)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Er hat das N-Wort als Beleidigung verwendet.



na dann ist ja alles gut... *facepalm*


----------



## stayxone (11. September 2017)

PewDie was?


----------



## WeeFilly (11. September 2017)

Cicero schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich war es negativ gemeint. "Schwarze Menschen" (besser vielleicht: dunkelhäutige Menschen ) wurden damals per se als minderwertige Menschen angesehen. Sie waren Sklaven, Exoten auf Jahrmärkten und ihre afrikanischen Ländern wurden gnadenlos kolonisiert, missioniert und die Menschen brutal unterdrückt. Im Wort "***" schwingt all das immer noch mit. "***" stand damals gleichbedeutend für "minderwertiger Mensch".  Und deshalb wird es zurecht heutzutage auch nicht mehr verwendet.
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/***



"Der Begriff „***“ wurde seit den 1970er Jahren in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland und seit den 1980er Jahren in der DDR (möglicherweise beeinflusst von der Bürgerrechtsbewegung in den USA) von einigen Seiten als abwertend bezeichnet."


----------



## nuuub (11. September 2017)

> Er hat das N-Wort als Beleidigung verwendet. Für jemandem der wahrscheinlich nicht einmal Schwarz ist. Das ist damit ein völlig anderer Kontext.



Es geht doch nicht darum zu wem er es gesagt hat.

Dieses N-Wort hat eine Geschichte.

Es ist als ob du hier in Deutschland zu jemandem sagst "Hey du judenstern träger", es geht einfach nicht. Für jemanden der nicht weiß was der Judenstern bedeutet hat, mag es einfach nur ein Wort sein, nicht einmal eine Beleidigung. Aber die Geschichte macht aus dem Wort was ganz anderes.

Es gibt einfach Wörter die sollte man nicht benutzen, das N-Wort gehört dazu, und erst recht wenn man selber ein weißer ist.


----------



## Tariguz (11. September 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich habe den Beitrag auch gemeldet, einfach weil es ungebührlich ist jemanden als "Stück Scheiße" zu bezeichnen.



Ich hab leider nur noch Vanille und Erdbeer.


----------



## Jakkelien (11. September 2017)

Sipt schrieb:


> na dann ist ja alles gut... *facepalm*


Argumente zerstückeln, kann ich so gar nicht ab. Lies und zitier vollständig oder lass es sein.



nuuub schrieb:


> Es geht doch nicht darum zu wem er es gesagt hat.
> Dieses N-Wort hat eine Geschichte.


Die irrelevant ist wenn der Kontext stimmt bzw. nicht stimmt.
Das habe ich mit dem Nazi-Beispiel versucht zu verdeutlichen.

Warum soll die Geschichte den Gebrauch eines Wortes verhindern?


----------



## Schalkmund (11. September 2017)

Sipt schrieb:


> Deutsche Gaming-Kultur 2017:  90% der Kommentare unter diesem Post relativieren den Gebrauch eines Begriffs, in dem sich die Erfahrungen von 500 Jahren Sklaverei und rassistischer Diskriminierung bündeln. Glückwunsch...


Schön, dass sich wenigstens ein selbstgerechter Weißling stellvertretend für all die Schwarzen die sich nicht über jeden Furz aufregen in die Bresche wirft. Diese dunkelhäutigen Youtube-Exemplare hierunter müssen eindeutig ins Buzzfeed-Umerziehungslager, um ihren Trigger-Level neu einstellen zu lassen.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=557g6dJosd4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4ftpmFHuF0I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lmeizC6Es38

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## angelan (11. September 2017)

OriginalOrigin schrieb:


> Es kommt auch stark darauf an aus welchen Land man kommt, oder sogar aus welchen Teilgebiet. Bei uns war "***" schon immer das Wort für schwarze Menschen, und es war nicht negativ oder diskriminiert gemeint.



Das stimmt aber nicht. Die Deutschen haben in ihren Kolonien z.B. in Deutsch-Südwestafrika *** zu Schwarzen gesagt, die für sie öftmals faul etc. waren, kann man in Quellen über Deutsche, die sich über die Schwarzen ausließen, nachlesen. (z.B. über die Hereros) Daher war das bei uns in keinster Weise so, dass das Wort nicht negativ war. *** war negativ gemeint und sehr wohl diskriminierend.


----------



## DeathMD (11. September 2017)

Was haben sich denn hier für Spastis versammelt? Meine Fresse, ist ja unglaublich welche Opfer frei herumrennen. Regen sich da wegen einem Nigga auf, so nenn ich eure Müdda nachdem ich sie ordentlich durchgeorgelt habe. So und jetzt werde ich dem Nachbarsjungen mal eine Lektion erteilen, sagt der letztens doch glatt zu mir: "Verpiss dich du Muddaficker!". Wo der kleine Pisser solche Wörter hernimmt kann ich mir echt nicht erklären, früher hätte es sowas nicht gegeben!


----------



## Tariguz (11. September 2017)

angelan schrieb:


> Das stimmt aber nicht. Die Deutschen haben in ihren Kolonien z.B. in Deutsch-Südwestafrika *** zu Schwarzen gesagt, die für sie öftmals faul etc. waren, kann man in Quellen über Deutsche, die sich über die Schwarzen ausließen, nachlesen. (z.B. über die Hereros) Daher war das bei uns in keinster Weise so, dass das Wort nicht negativ war. *** war negativ gemeint und sehr wohl diskriminierend.



Ah komm ey, es gibt sogar ein Interview mit Gina Wild in dem sie sagte: "Ich habs noch nie mit nem *** getrieben."  Und das hat sie mit nem breiten Grinsen gesagt weil sie sich auf die bevorstehende Aktion gefreut hat.


----------



## Batze (11. September 2017)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Warum soll die Geschichte den Gebrauch eines Wortes verhindern?


Wenn dem so sein sollte dürfte man ja auch nicht mehr die Katholische Kirche als einer der Größten Verbrecher der Weltgeschichte mehr in den Mund nehmen.


----------



## Spassbremse (11. September 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gnnnnnnnnnnnnghhhh....!


----------



## DeathMD (11. September 2017)

Tariguz schrieb:


> Ah komm ey, es gibt sogar ein Interview mit Gina Wild in dem sie sagte: "Ich habs noch nie mit nem *** getrieben."  Und das hat sie mit nem breiten Grinsen gesagt weil sie sich auf die bevorstehende Aktion gefreut hat.



Zuerst einmal: Chapeau zu deinen tiefreichenden Kenntnissen der Pornographie. Zweitens: seit wann sind Pornostars ein Maß für gesellschaftliche Gepflogenheiten?


----------



## Spassbremse (11. September 2017)

Naja, ich finde schon, dass Gina Wild die Latte ziemlich hoch gehängt hat.  

*scnr*


----------



## Tariguz (11. September 2017)

DeathMD schrieb:


> Zuerst einmal: Chapeau zu deinen tiefreichenden Kenntnissen der Pornographie. Zweitens: seit wann sind Pornostars ein Maß für gesellschaftliche Gepflogenheiten?



Hab mir schon gedacht dass die Frage kommt. Gehen wir mal davon aus dass Gina Wild damals vielleicht zum Durchschnitt gezählt hat... sie hatte überhaupt keine bösen Absichten und es war für sie ganz normal *** zu sagen.  Hab übrigens gerade zufällig nen Stammkunden der *** (oh Gott!!!) ist gefragt was er von unserer Diskussion hier im Forum hält. Der hat erst mal gelacht und ist dann ernst geworden: "Ich habe so viele gute Freunde die mich *** nennen..... und so viele Feinde die meinen ich wäre Farbig. Ihr macht euch zu viele Gedanken... Ich geh dann mal wieder Baumwolle pflücken du Weißbrot." hat gelacht und ist wieder gegangen.


----------



## battschack (11. September 2017)

Also wenn ich das video angucke finde ich es eigentlich auch nicht mehr schlimm... Wird einfach nur übertrieben was da abgeht wegen sowas kleines. Ich mag den kerl nicht aber so schlimm war es doch nun echt nicht?


----------



## Desotho (11. September 2017)

Was ist so schlimm wenn jemand Nintendo sagt?


----------



## DeathMD (11. September 2017)

Tariguz schrieb:


> Hab mir schon gedacht dass die Frage kommt. Gehen wir mal davon aus dass Gina Wild damals vielleicht zum Durchschnitt gezählt hat... sie hatte überhaupt keine bösen Absichten und es war für sie ganz normal *** zu sagen.  Hab übrigens gerade zufällig nen Stammkunden der *** (oh Gott!!!) ist gefragt was er von unserer Diskussion hier im Forum hält. Der hat erst mal gelacht und ist dann ernst geworden: "Ich habe so viele gute Freunde die mich *** nennen..... und so viele Feinde die meinen ich wäre Farbig. Ihr macht euch zu viele Gedanken... Ich geh dann mal wieder Baumwolle pflücken du Weißbrot." hat gelacht und ist wieder gegangen.



Sind für mich zwei unterschiedliche Dinge. Da necken sich Freunde oder gute Bekannte untereinander, die sich auch schon dementsprechend lange kennen und wissen wie es gemeint ist. Dem steht ein *** als Schimpfwort gebraucht gegenüber. Ich will allerdings gar keine Diskussion darüber führen wie böse jetzt das Wort *** ist und verstehe auch nicht, warum sich die Diskussion darauf festfährt. Was mich viel eher stört ist Relativierung einer unausstehlichen Gesprächskultur. Wenn man sich irgendwo online aufhält, sei es in einem Spiel oder auf Youtube etc. ist jedes zweite Wort: "Spacko, Spasti, Opfer, Mutterficker etc." und das wird mittlerweile als Normalität hingenommen und hier auch von einigen Älteren relativiert. Dann aber bitte nicht jammern, wenn der Sohnemann auf den Hinweis er solle das Wort Hurensohn nicht benutzen antwortet: "Was willst du Opfer? Du Spacko kannst mir gar nichts sagen!".


----------



## DeathMD (11. September 2017)

Doppelpost


----------



## MrFob (11. September 2017)

Ich glaube das Problem, weswegen manche hier nicht ganz nachvollziehen koennen wieso das so ein Aufreger ist ist ein kulturelles.
In Deutschland ist das Wort "Nigga" lange nicht mit so viel emotionalem Gepaeck belegt wie in den USA (wo, so denke ich, das Hauptpublikum der Mainstream youtuber liegt, ohne jetzt diesen Typen wirklich zu kennen).
Dort ist das Wort an Lomplexitaet kaum zu ueberbieten. Es war das abwertende Wort Weisser fuer Schwarze (waehrend der Sklaverei und auch danach, vor allem von Solchen, die gegen die Bewegung fuer Rechte fuer Schwarze waren). Am Ende haben es die Schwarzen sich aber zu eigen gemacht, eben als Ausdruck von Trotz und Widerstand. Darum betrachten viele es nun als "ihr Wort". Von Weissen kommend ist es daher eine krasse Beleidigung, unter ihnen genutzt ist es aber ein Ausdruck dessen, dass sie sich erfolgreich aufgelehnt haben.
Darum gibt es IMMER einen Aufschrei, wenn ein Weisser in der Oeffentlichkeit das Wort *** in den Mund nimmt. Als z.B. Bill Maher (ein ultra liberaler Comedian) den Senator von Nebraska in einem Interview verarscht hat, hat er in ganz offensichtlich ironischer Art und Wiese das "N-word" ausgesprochen. Nochmal, er hat den Senator damit verarscht und ironisch dessen Insensitivitaet gegenueber der Geschichte in seinem Staat zum Thema Sklaverei aufgezeigt. Er war also wenn man so will total "auf der Seite" der Schwarzen mit der Aeusserung. Trotzdem wurde das ganze sofort zu einem Skandaelchen hochgebauscht und Maher musste sich oeffentlich entschuldigen (was meiner Meinung nach totaler Schwachsinn war, aber gut, so war es halt).

Wenn also ein professioneller weisser youtuber mit globalem Millionenpublikum in tatsaechlich abwertendem und beleidigendem Kontext Nigga sagt, dann braucht er sich echt nicht wundern wenn dann der Aufschrei kommt. Und ganz im Ernst, ich finde es auch nicht in Ordnung, so was muss nicht sein. Wenn man genau weiss, dass so eine Beleidigung Leuten nahe geht, dann sollte man besser einen zivileren Ton waehlen. Gerade wo doch nach so Sachen wie Charlotsville, etc. absolut klar ist, dass das im Moment Zuendstoff ist. Ob er es gerade deswegen extra gemacht hat oder es ihm einfach egal war weiss ich nicht, ist auch ziemlich wurscht, bescheuert war es so oder so und der Typ scheint ein ziemlicher Arsch zu sein.

Das das in Deutschland nicht ganz verstaendlich ist, ok, nehmt einfach mal als Vergleich, er haette statt den "Niggern" eher alle Juden mit Nazibegriffen abgewertet, dann bekommt man vielleicht eher eine Idee, wieso die Leute, fuer die diese Begriffe mehr geschichtliche und emotionale Relevanz haben so problematisch sind.


----------



## admagnus (11. September 2017)

Erst vor drei Wochen gehört: "Das haut ja den dicksten *** von der Palme!"*

* Zitat: Schlümpfe (Zeichentrickserie), Staffel 9, Folge 1.  

--> Wird von tausenden Kindern geschaut. Ob die jetzt alle AfD- (oder noch schlimmer) CSU-Wähler werden?  Sicher ist die Aussage von PewDiePie zu verurteilen, aber man kann es auch mit der Political Correctness übertreiben. Zu diesem Thema empfehle ich jedem die aktuelle Beschäftigung im Politischen Kabarett.


----------



## NilsonNeo41 (11. September 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> [...]Das das in Deutschland nicht ganz verstaendlich ist, ok, nehmt einfach mal als Vergleich, er haette statt den "Niggern" eher alle Juden mit Nazibegriffen abgewertet, dann bekommt man vielleicht eher eine Idee, wieso die Leute, fuer die diese Begriffe mehr geschichtliche und emotionale Relevanz haben so problematisch sind.



Eben, ich glaube die Diskussion wäre hier eine andere, wenn er statt "***" "Untermensch" gesagt hätte.


----------



## DeathMD (11. September 2017)

admagnus schrieb:


> Erst vor drei Wochen gehört: "Das haut ja den dicksten *** von der Palme!"*
> 
> * Zitat: Schlümpfe (Zeichentrickserie), Staffel 9, Folge 1.
> 
> --> Wird von tausenden Kindern geschaut. Ob die jetzt alle AfD- (oder noch schlimmer) CSU-Wähler werden?  Sicher ist die Aussage von PewDiePie zu verurteilen, aber man kann es auch mit der Political Correctness übertreiben. Zu diesem Thema empfehle ich jedem die aktuelle Beschäftigung im Politischen Kabarett.



Die Schlümpfe stammen aus den 80er Jahren, die Welt hat sich seit dem weiter gedreht und wie ein paar schon angemerkt haben, ist der Begriff Nigga bestimmt anders behaftet als das Wort *** bei uns. Natürlich kann man es mit Political Correctness auch übertreiben, da gebe ich dir schon recht.


----------



## Worrel (11. September 2017)

Also ich finde, der Roberto Blanco ist ein wunderbarer ***.


----------



## suggysug (11. September 2017)

Also wenn ich richtig verstehe ist das ja aus dem Stream raus und dazu aus einem Onlinespiel. Klingt für mich eher nach einer Kurzschlussreaktion und ja die haben wir alle da bei jedem der Punkt erreicht wird wo man sich den Ärger Luft  macht und gerade in Onlinespielen mit nervigen Spielern, Cheatern oder viel zu guten Spielern kann es sehr frustierend für einige sein. Manche gehen aus dem Spiel, andere schimpfen wie ein Rohrspatz. Wäre das in einem normalen Lets Play passiert dann hätte mans rausschneiden können. Aber im Stream? Unmöglich auf längere Dauer sich so zusammen zureisen das man nicht Flucht vor allem wenn die Mitspieler dem ganzen Futter geben.
Das Pewdiepie eine sehr kranke Wortwahl hat ist klar und daher verwendet er sie vermutlich aus Gewohnheit was er so auch Offline sagen würde weils eben eine Kurzschlussreaktion ist.
Aber machen wir uns bewusst das er genauso seinen Erfolg bekommen hat, er war nie anders und jetzt trällern alle die Moralapostel weil er dementsprechend damit sein Geld macht. Wäre es ein kleiner Youtuber würde kein Lüftchen wehen und nein es ist natürlich nicht Vorbildlich solch Wörter an den Tag zu legen und nicht gut aber ich finde schon das man in erster Linie das große Ganze sehen sollte.
Für mich ist das seitens Firewatch eine super PRsache denn mal ehrlich. Ich hatte Firewatch schon fast vergessen, hätte ich nicht *das hier* gelesen und "ups" es war tatsächlich bei PewDiePie wo ich das Spiel kurz in sein Video überflogen hab (vermutlich weil er einer der ersten war??)... davor hätte ich das Spiel vermutlich gar nicht kennen gelernt, da ich mich für  Indiespiele kaum interessiere.
Tatsächlich hab ichs mir auch gekauft, leider hätte ich seine Videos über das Spielmehr überfliegen sollen denn bis auf die Mädels im See war alles andere, vom Spiel her, für mich ziemlich langweilig. (trotz schönem Grafik-Stil) 



DeathMD schrieb:


> Sind für mich zwei unterschiedliche Dinge. Da necken sich Freunde oder gute Bekannte untereinander, die sich auch schon dementsprechend lange kennen und wissen wie es gemeint ist. Dem steht ein *** als Schimpfwort gebraucht gegenüber. Ich will allerdings gar keine Diskussion darüber führen wie böse jetzt das Wort *** ist und verstehe auch nicht, warum sich die Diskussion darauf festfährt. Was mich viel eher stört ist Relativierung einer unausstehlichen Gesprächskultur. Wenn man sich irgendwo online aufhält, sei es in einem Spiel oder auf Youtube etc. ist jedes zweite Wort: "Spacko, Spasti, Opfer, Mutterficker etc." und das wird mittlerweile als Normalität hingenommen und hier auch von einigen Älteren relativiert. Dann aber bitte nicht jammern, wenn der Sohnemann auf den Hinweis er solle das Wort Hurensohn nicht benutzen antwortet: "Was willst du Opfer? Du Spacko kannst mir gar nichts sagen!".


Ist im Straßenverkehr genauso. Muss also nicht unbedingt nur Online sein und wenn Online dann ganz sicherlich nicht nur in Spielen, was man so zu manchen Themen liest wie zb das Sarah/Pietro Theater der vergangenen Monate... wirklich sehr lebhaft und geistreich was Menschen von sich geben können. (vor allem auch ältere Menschen^^). 



admagnus schrieb:


> Ob die jetzt alle AfD- (oder noch schlimmer) CSU-Wähler werden?  Sicher ist die Aussage von PewDiePie zu verurteilen, aber man kann es auch mit der Political Correctness übertreiben. Zu diesem Thema empfehle ich jedem die aktuelle Beschäftigung im Politischen Kabarett.


Interessant. CSU soll schlimmer bzw in dem Fall "rechter" als AfD sein. Ein Wunder wie Bayern bei der Übermacht an CSU nur bestehen kann. Müssen wohl zum Großteil sehr rechtsradikal sein.  ///Ironie off




Punkfreak1991 schrieb:


> Wurde schon öfter in der Bibel erwähnt (16:1: Wer zu Grunde gehen soll, der wird zuvor stolz; und Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall.....mehr ist dazu nicht zu sagen.



Um auf das hier zukommen so sagt die Bibel auch:
Wer von euch ohne Sünde ist, werfe als Erster einen Stein.
_Johannes 8,1–11 ELB


_*Im Großen und Ganzen um meinen Post abzuschließen, ich halte von dieser Hexenjagt des 21Jahrhunderts gar nichts und ja, nichts anderes ist es für mich! Man wartet auf Fehler die bekannte Menschen (nicht nur PewDiePie) machen, die Presse liefert dann diese sabbernd an den Pranger, der anonyme Onlinemob  steinigt sie dann Verbal und freut sich umso mehr wenn solche auf die Schnauze fallen oder gar die Existenz verlieren. *
Wie passend das mir dazu noch mehr sehr bekannte Bibelzeilen einfallen:
_Das achte Gebot: Du sollst nicht falsch Zeugnis Reden wieder deinen Nächsten.
Das zehnte Gebot: Du sollst nicht begehren  deines Nächsten Weib, Knecht, Magt, Vieh noch alles, was dein Nächster hat._

Pewdiepie hat sicher viel Mist verzapft aber finde ich es viel schlimmer was der Onlinemob sowie Presse daraus macht.


----------



## Worrel (11. September 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OField (11. September 2017)

*** EILMELDUNG ***
In China ist ein Sack Reis umgefallen. Grund: unbekannt. Wir halten Sie auf den Laufenden.
*** EILMELDUNG ***


----------



## riesenwiesel (11. September 2017)

Auch negative Publicity ist Publicity... und es funktioniert hervorragend, weil so viele Spinner darauf anspringen.


----------



## Orzhov (11. September 2017)

So sehr mich Worrels Negercomics auch unterhalten, ich bin fasziniert davon wie viele Leute sich plötzlich dazu äußern weil jemand ein "böses" Wort gesagt hat.

Vielleicht braucht es mehr vulgäre Sprache damit die ultrasensibelchen mal ein bisschen runterkommen und aufhören sich auf nicht Probleme zu stürzen.


----------



## Jakkelien (11. September 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> Das das in Deutschland nicht ganz verstaendlich ist, ok, nehmt einfach mal als Vergleich, er haette statt den "Niggern" eher alle Juden mit Nazibegriffen abgewertet, dann bekommt man vielleicht eher eine Idee, wieso die Leute, fuer die diese Begriffe mehr geschichtliche und emotionale Relevanz haben so problematisch sind.





NilsonNeo4 schrieb:


> Eben, ich glaube die Diskussion wäre hier eine andere, wenn er statt "***" "Untermensch" gesagt hätte.


Auch in der USA ist Nigga oder *** eine handelsübliche Beleidigung.
"Untermensch" in Deutschland  hingegen nicht. Wir würden dafür Assi schreiben.


----------



## BountyGamer (11. September 2017)

pffff


----------



## MrFob (11. September 2017)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Auch in der USA ist Nigga oder *** eine handelsübliche Beleidigung.
> "Untermensch" in Deutschland  hingegen nicht. Wir würden dafür Assi schreiben.



Nicht von Weissen im Fernsehen oder auch auf youtube.


----------



## Odin333 (11. September 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Wenn dem so sein sollte dürfte man ja auch nicht mehr die Katholische Kirche als einer der Größten Verbrecher der Weltgeschichte mehr in den Mund nehmen.


Und vor allem nicht die Deutschen... die haben in 5 Jahren mehr „erreicht“ als die Kirche in über 1000.


----------



## 1xok (11. September 2017)

Chicken Nugger:

https://youtu.be/1VWTo5U0AAA?t=7m4s

Er hätte einfach Nugger sagen sollen.


----------



## Jakkelien (11. September 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> Nicht von Weissen im Fernsehen oder auch auf youtube.


Richtig.
Aus dem Grund hat er sich auch sofort entschuldigt.


----------



## Odin333 (11. September 2017)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Richtig.
> Aus dem Grund hat er sich auch sofort entschuldigt.



Mhm... genau so wie beim letzten Mal...


----------



## dani1986hero (11. September 2017)

Der Rassist soll mal in den Knast wandern und Konten speeren. Fauler Kindskopf.


----------



## suggysug (11. September 2017)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Und vor allem nicht die Deutschen... die haben in 5 Jahren mehr „erreicht“ als die Kirche in über 1000.



Nicht wirklich man kann nur vermuten wie viel wirklich für den Glauben gestorben sind und sterben werden,  ist ja jetzt nicht anders wenn ich Richtung ISIS sehe. Die Zahl ist einfach unermesslich hoch!
Für die Religion (aller Art) floss schon immer zu viel Hass, Blut und Intoleranz.


----------



## slevin007 (12. September 2017)

BountyGamer schrieb:


> Sorry, aber etwa 95% der User hier die  kompetitiv online zocken  rutschen wohl täglich ähnliche Schlagwörter raus oder denken es zumindest.
> Zu meiner aktiven Zeit bin ich wohl täglich als Nazi beschimpft worden. Ist halt das Lieblingswort der Amerikaner, das man gegen Deutsche nennen kann. Zumindest war das früher so.
> 
> PS: NAZI NAZI NAZI ... mein Gott, wir leben in Zeiten, in denen Aufklärung herrscht, da kann man das Wort ruhig ausschreiben und muss es nicht peinlich zensieren.
> PPS: Schenkt Nazis mehr Liebe, dann gewinnt "Die Linke" den kommenden Wahlkampf.



Also das N Wort ist mir noch nie in Spielen rausgerutscht. Aber bis jetzt ist es mir auch nicht in den Sinn gekommen das sagen zu wollen.


----------



## dani1986hero (12. September 2017)

Mir auch nicht, das ist sowas von kindisch und asozial.


----------



## dani1986hero (12. September 2017)

Er ist ein Volksverhetzer Punkt aus und gehört endlich in den Knast.


----------



## dani1986hero (12. September 2017)

Dort kann er dann dem schwarzhäutigem Mann der drin ist, die Seife vom Boden aufnehmen. Mal schauen ob er dann immer noch so eine grosse Klappe hat.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (12. September 2017)

slevin007 schrieb:


> Also das N Wort ist mir noch nie in Spielen rausgerutscht. Aber bis jetzt ist es mir auch nicht in den Sinn gekommen das sagen zu wollen.



Man flucht eben das, was man so kennt. Und wenn er viel mit Leuten zu tun hat, die dieses Wort benutzen oder sich auf Webseiten herumtreibt, wo das gebraucht wird, oder einfach nur Rapp-Musik hört, dann rutscht ihm das eben raus. Was man ihm vorwerfen kann, ist, die fasung verloren zu haben. Aus diesem Vorfall einen Rassisten konstruieren zu wollen ist höchstgradig lächerlich (was aber nicht unbedingt für seine Vergangenheit gelten muss)


----------



## JupiterLicht (12. September 2017)

Da hat sich der Junge Mann einmal im Ton vergriffen, und etwas nicht Politisch korrektes gesagt..Oh unsere ach so Glänzende Welt wird unter gehen. -_- Mal ehrlich, es ist schon ganz gut so wenn man so redet wie einen die Schnauze gewachsen ist, klar gibt es ausnahmen aber hey wir sind alles Menschen wir machen "Fehler" und wir sind keine Roboter. Wenn ich fluche kommen auch solche Wörter zum Einsatz na und.  Viel schlimmer ist es wenn die ganzen "Gut Menschen" empört aufschreien, als ob diese selbst Perfekt wäre.


----------



## GorrestFump (12. September 2017)

JupiterLicht schrieb:


> Da hat sich der Junge Mann einmal im Ton vergriffen, und etwas nicht Politisch korrektes gesagt..Oh unsere ach so Glänzende Welt wird unter gehen. -_- Mal ehrlich, es ist schon ganz gut so wenn man so redet wie einen die Schnauze gewachsen ist, klar gibt es ausnahmen aber hey wir sind alles Menschen wir machen "Fehler" und wir sind keine Roboter. Wenn ich fluche kommen auch solche Wörter zum Einsatz na und.  Viel schlimmer ist es wenn die ganzen "Gut Menschen" empört aufschreien, als ob diese selbst Perfekt wäre.



Du Leuchte stehst aber weder in der Öffentlichkeit als erfolgreichster Youtuber noch hast du in irgendeiner Form dadurch eine Vorbildfunktion für heranwachsende (beides offensichtlich gut so). Wenn in deinem Kinderzimmer so ein ton vorherrscht ist es dein Problem bzw deiner Umgebung - who cares... 57mio Abonnenten sind eine andere Nummer und vor allem YouTube sollte hier einschreiten bzw Sanktionen auferlegen. So gehts nicht - vor allem nicht wiederholt. Immer wieder geil wie in Kommentaren wie deinem von der eigenen eingeschränkten Welt auf das globale projiziert wird. Unreflektiertes und ärmliches Gedankengut, das du hier zur schau stellst.


----------



## JupiterLicht (12. September 2017)

Ist mal wieder herrlich wie sich alle aufregen xD


----------



## JupiterLicht (12. September 2017)

GorrestFump schrieb:


> Du Leuchte stehst aber weder in der Öffentlichkeit als erfolgreichster Youtuber noch hast du in irgendeiner Form dadurch eine Vorbildfunktion für heranwachsende (beides offensichtlich gut so). Wenn in deinem Kinderzimmer so ein ton vorherrscht ist es dein Problem bzw deiner Umgebung - who cares... 57mio Abonnenten sind eine andere Nummer und vor allem YouTube sollte hier einschreiten bzw Sanktionen auferlegen. So gehts nicht - vor allem nicht wiederholt. Immer wieder geil wie in Kommentaren wie deinem von der eigenen eingeschränkten Welt auf das globale projiziert wird. Unreflektiertes und ärmliches Gedankengut, das du hier zur schau stellst.



Dir steckt wohl was quer, anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären wieso du mich so attackierst. Mir ist durchaus bewusst das der Junge Mann in der Öffentlichkeit steht, kein Grund sich zu verstellen. Wir Gamer sind eben manchmal im Rage Mode so wie du jetzt, und können uns nicht recht beherrschen deshalb verzeihe ich dir deinen ausrutschen


----------



## suggysug (12. September 2017)

In  Syrien tobt ein Irrer mit Giftgas.
In Nordkorea testet der nächste Atomracketen.
In Afrika schippern die Schlepper für viel Geld auf überfüllten Schiffen Flüchtlinge die sich dadurch in Gefahr bringen.
In der Türkei werden wahllos Menschen verhaftet die nicht fürs Staatsoberhaupt sind.
In Amerika erleben die Leute einen der schlimmsten Stürme aller Zeiten.


Achja.... und Pewdiepie hat in einem Livestream "***" gesagt.
*Ich denke letzteres wird die Welt am besten verkraften.*


----------



## Worrel (12. September 2017)

suggysug schrieb:


> Achja.... und Pewdiepie hat in einem Livestream "***" gesagt.
> *Ich denke letzteres wird die Welt am besten verkraften.*


... aber ... aber ... das ist doch EIN RASSIST!!!!!!!!!!11111eins eins nachtgnom


----------



## bltpgermany (12. September 2017)

macht euch doch nichts vor... dieser Begriff fällt garantiert tausendfach in heimischen Gamer Zimmern jeden Tag... *seufz* und es bedeutet mir ehrlich gesagt genausoviel wie jedes andere Schmipfwort auch... nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## TheSinner (12. September 2017)

bltpgermany schrieb:


> macht euch doch nichts vor... dieser Begriff fällt garantiert tausendfach in heimischen Gamer Zimmern jeden Tag... *seufz* und es bedeutet mir ehrlich gesagt genausoviel wie jedes andere Schmipfwort auch... nicht mehr und nicht weniger.



Was daran liegt dass du es schlichtweg nicht nachempfinden kannst weil kaum ein ähnliches Schimpfwort besteht. Für dich mag "***" auf einer Stufe mit "Wixer" stehen, für viele Farbige tut es das mitnichten. Es ist schwierig ein ähnliches Beispiel zu finden, selbst Begriffe wie "Wetback" oder "Gook" sind nicht wirklich vergleichbar da sie, wenngleich als sehr beleidigend wahrgenommen, nicht seit mehreren hundert Jahren entsprechend verwendet wurden und es auch bemerkenswert wenige mexikanische oder asiatische Sklaven in den USA gab. Von daher kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen dass manche Menschen darauf entsprechend scharf reagieren.


----------



## KylRoy (12. September 2017)

admagnus schrieb:


> Erst vor drei Wochen gehört: "Das haut ja den dicksten *** von der Palme!"*
> 
> * Zitat: Schlümpfe (Zeichentrickserie), Staffel 9, Folge 1.
> 
> --> Wird von tausenden Kindern geschaut. Ob die jetzt alle AfD- (oder noch schlimmer) CSU-Wähler werden?  Sicher ist die Aussage von PewDiePie zu verurteilen, aber man kann es auch mit der Political Correctness übertreiben. Zu diesem Thema empfehle ich jedem die aktuelle Beschäftigung im Politischen Kabarett.


Ich finde das hochgradig schockierend!

 du schaust dir die Schlümpfe an?

---------------------------------
 Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Orzhov (12. September 2017)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Was daran liegt dass du es schlichtweg nicht nachempfinden kannst weil kaum ein ähnliches Schimpfwort besteht. Für dich mag "***" auf einer Stufe mit "Wixer" stehen, für viele Farbige tut es das mitnichten. Es ist schwierig ein ähnliches Beispiel zu finden, selbst Begriffe wie "Wetback" oder "Gook" sind nicht wirklich vergleichbar da sie, wenngleich als sehr beleidigend wahrgenommen, nicht seit mehreren hundert Jahren entsprechend verwendet wurden und es auch bemerkenswert wenige mexikanische oder asiatische Sklaven in den USA gab. Von daher kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen dass manche Menschen darauf entsprechend scharf reagieren.



Wie würdest du denn reagieren wenn dich ein schwarzer oder ein Latino als "Cracker" oder "Whitey" bezeichnet? Könnte eine solche Person verärgert sein wegen etwas das du getan hast, oder vielleicht sogar rassistisch sein?

Ich finde es immer weltfremd wenn so ein Whitey ankommt um einem anderen Whitey zu erklären wie schlimm das Wort *** ist und das er die tragweite nicht nachvollziehen kann. Auf mich wirkt es wie der zwanghafte Wunsch eine Art heile Welt Blase zu beschützen die imaginär ist.


----------



## KylRoy (12. September 2017)

Vielleicht können wir uns ja darauf einigen, dass dieser PauDieKuchen einfach ein ziemlicher Idiot ist und auf YouTube eben das Äquivalent für McDonald's bei Restaurants darstellt.

Und wie jeder weiß gibt es dort das beste Essen der Welt und daher der große Erfolg.

---------------------------------
 Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bast3l (12. September 2017)

DeathMD schrieb:


> Doppelpost



Opfer.


----------



## Neawoulf (12. September 2017)

Bast3l schrieb:


> Opfer.



Erschreckend, wie das Niveau im Forum bei so einem Thema sinkt. Eigentlich bin ich von dieser Community anderes gewöhnt.

Wer ist eigentlich auf die "grandiose" Idee gekommen, "Opfer" als Schimpfwort zu nutzen?


----------



## Bast3l (12. September 2017)

Hallo, hab das nur aus seinem vorangegangenem rant genommen. Keine echte Beleidigung war vorgesehen.


----------



## Worrel (12. September 2017)

Bast3l schrieb:


> Opfer.


Geht's noch? Wegen einem "Doppelpost" hier anfangen zu beleidigen ...?


----------



## DeathMD (12. September 2017)

Bast3l schrieb:


> Hallo, hab das nur aus seinem vorangegangenem rant genommen. Keine echte Beleidigung war vorgesehen.



Ich nehme stark an, dass du nicht verstanden hast, was ich damit sagen wollte.


----------



## Bast3l (12. September 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Geht's noch? Wegen einem "Doppelpost" hier anfangen zu beleidigen ...?



Siehe oben.


----------



## Bast3l (12. September 2017)

DeathMD schrieb:


> Ich nehme stark an, dass du nicht verstanden hast, was ich damit sagen wollte.



Doch schon. Die Reaktionen auf den Post zeigen deutlich dass alles, was ohne direkte soziale Interaktion übermittelt wird, viel persönlicher genommen wird als wenn wir uns unterhalten hätten und ich dir mit einem Lachen das gleiche entgegnet hätte. Ich wollte tatsächlich niemanden beleidigen.


----------



## DeathMD (12. September 2017)

Ok na dann schönen Tag noch.


----------



## LOX-TT (12. September 2017)

Bast3l schrieb:


> Opfer.



für den Post gibt es eine Verwarnung. Bin nur grad per Handy online, darum erfolgt sie heute Nachmittag.

Edit

vorangegangener Rant? Ich schau mir das ganze nachher am PC nochmal an.


----------



## DeathMD (12. September 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> für den Post gibt es eine Verwarnung. Bin nur grad per Handy online, darum erfolgt sie heute Nachmittag.
> 
> Edit
> 
> vorangegangener Rant? Ich schau mir das ganze nachher am PC nochmal an.



Der "Rant" sollte nur aufzeigen wo es hinführt, wenn sich solch eine Gesprächskultur durchsetzt und ist kein ernst gemeinter "Rant". Er hat mir auch schon versichert das verstanden zu haben und das "Opfer" nicht ernst gemeint war.

Von meiner Seite ist alles gut, wenn ich bei meinem "Rant" einen Ironie Tag zum besseren Verständnis anbringen soll, bitte einfach melden.


----------



## Jakkelien (12. September 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Erschreckend, wie das Niveau im Forum bei so einem Thema sinkt. Eigentlich bin ich von dieser Community anderes gewöhnt.


Das sagt viel über die Community aus (im positiven Sinne).
Andernorts ist die Kommentaresektion bereits geschlossen.


----------



## TheSinner (12. September 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Wie würdest du denn reagieren wenn dich ein schwarzer oder ein Latino als "Cracker" oder "Whitey" bezeichnet? Könnte eine solche Person verärgert sein wegen etwas das du getan hast, oder vielleicht sogar rassistisch sein?
> 
> Ich finde es immer weltfremd wenn so ein Whitey ankommt um einem anderen Whitey zu erklären wie schlimm das Wort *** ist und das er die tragweite nicht nachvollziehen kann. Auf mich wirkt es wie der zwanghafte Wunsch eine Art heile Welt Blase zu beschützen die imaginär ist.



Keines der beiden Worte ist auch nur im Ansatz zu aufgeladen wie eben "***". Nichtmal im Ansatz. Wenn du jetzt glaubst du müsstest hier einen auf "aber auch andere Leute können Rassisten" sein zu machen: Alter, du bist locker 18 Jahre zu spät - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHTu4ZlOB2U&list=RDQHTu4ZlOB2U sag ich dazu.
Mal ganz davon abgesehen dass es nichts zu dem aussagt was ich ansprach.

Sorry dass ich nur so'n Weißbrot bin, hab mir das offenbar alles nur eingebildet. Ich mein klar, ich hab farbige Freunde  von denen einige das Wort völlig okay finden - und einige eben genau nicht. Aber was weiß (höhö!) ich schon.

Da gibts nix imaginäres zu beschützen. Ob jemand sich beleidigt fühlt definierst nämlich nicht du, egal wie sehr du dich dazu in der Lage fühlst. Das macht die andere Person und ich hab lediglich versucht zu erklären wieso das Wort "***" so speziell in diesem Zusammenhang ist.

Kannst dir deine whiteknighting-Vorwürfe also gern dahin stecken wo die Sonne nicht scheint


----------



## Orzhov (12. September 2017)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Keines der beiden Worte ist auch nur im Ansatz zu aufgeladen wie eben "***". Nichtmal im Ansatz. Wenn du jetzt glaubst du müsstest hier einen auf "aber auch andere Leute können Rassisten" sein zu machen: Alter, du bist locker 18 Jahre zu spät - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHTu4ZlOB2U&list=RDQHTu4ZlOB2U sag ich dazu.
> Mal ganz davon abgesehen dass es nichts zu dem aussagt was ich ansprach.
> 
> Sorry dass ich nur so'n Weißbrot bin, hab mir das offenbar alles nur eingebildet. Ich mein klar, ich hab farbige Freunde  von denen einige das Wort völlig okay finden - und einige eben genau nicht. Aber was weiß (höhö!) ich schon.
> ...



Ich liebe diesen Vorwurfsvollen Stil in dem du schreibst. Es wirkt fast so als hätte ich einen Nerv getroffen. 

Bei deiner Erklärung hast du übrigens zu vergessen zuerwähnen das "***" noch immer ein sehr effektives Wort ist um bestimmte Leute einfach hart zu triggern. Anstatt dann aber genau darauf zu reagieren und dem Wort noch mehr macht zu verleihen wäre es wohl effektiver wenn Leute die jetzt gerade nicht beleidigt wurden, also 99,999999999999% der Leute die sich über diesen spezifischen Vorfall unterhalten, einfach mal die Klappe halten würden anstatt in krankhaftes signalisieren von Tugend zu verfallen. 

Du hast es ja sogar schon richtig erkannt das nicht nur pauschal "weiße" Rassisten sein können, warum das dann nochmal extra unterstreichst ist mir nicht ganz klar aber was solls. Weiterhin hast du ja auch schon richtig erkannt das nur die betroffene Person entscheiden kann wie beleidigt sie sich fühlt. Das entscheidet niemand anders.

Genau aus dem Grund ist die ganze Diskussion um das Thema einfach nur lächerlich und sollte von niemandem ernstgenommen werden.

Whiteknighting habe ich dir übrigens nie vorgeworfen. Ich habe lediglich versucht aufzuzeigen wie komisch es ist wenn Whitey zu Whitey sagt warum *** ein böses Wort ist.


----------



## LOX-TT (12. September 2017)

okay hab das jetzt nochmal gelesen, dann lass ich die gelbe Karte mal doch in der Tasche stecken, weil es nur ne Neckerei auf den 1. Post war, nochmal Glück gehabt


----------



## DeathMD (12. September 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> okay hab das jetzt nochmal gelesen, dann lass ich die gelbe Karte mal doch in der Tasche stecken, weil es nur ne Neckerei auf den 1. Post war, nochmal Glück gehabt



Danke für die Mühe und Verständnis. Schönen Tag!


----------



## Sipt (12. September 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Anstatt dann aber genau darauf zu reagieren und dem Wort noch mehr macht zu verleihen wäre es wohl effektiver wenn Leute die jetzt gerade nicht beleidigt wurden, also 99,999999999999% der Leute die sich über diesen spezifischen Vorfall unterhalten, einfach mal die Klappe halten würden anstatt in krankhaftes signalisieren von Tugend zu verfallen.



Der einzige, der hier "virtue-signaling" betreibt (wieso denn diese ungeschickte Übersetzung, benutz Deinen alt-right-Sprech doch einfach in der Sprache, aus der Du ihn hast...), ist mal wieder der rassistische Troll, der seinem Publikum erklären möchte, er sei weniger politisch korrekt als die linken Gutmenschen und deshalb ein couragiert-subversiver Held der freien Meinungsäußerung. 

Wenn ich Dich mit "rassistischer Troll" getriggert haben sollte, entschuldige ich mich im voraus.


----------



## schokoeis (12. September 2017)

Divide et impera. Solange wir untereinander streiten ist alles gut


----------



## Orzhov (12. September 2017)

Sipt schrieb:


> Der einzige, der hier "virtue-signaling" betreibt (wieso denn diese ungeschickte Übersetzung, benutz Deinen alt-right-Sprech doch einfach in der Sprache, aus der Du ihn hast...), ist mal wieder der rassistische Troll, der seinem Publikum erklären möchte, er sei weniger politisch korrekt als die linken Gutmenschen und deshalb ein couragiert-subversiver Held der freien Meinungsäußerung.
> 
> Wenn ich Dich mit "rassistischer Troll" getriggert haben sollte, entschuldige ich mich im voraus.



Das ist nett von dir, aber du machst dir unnötigerweise Sorgen. Ich amüsiere mich einfach bestens über den ganzen Irrsinn der bei diesem Thema mitschwingt.

Wie würdest du denn "Virtue signaling" übersetzen und was hat der Begriff für dich bitte mit der alt-right-Strömung zu tun?


----------



## Sipt (12. September 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Das ist nett von dir, aber du machst dir unnötigerweise Sorgen. Ich amüsiere mich einfach bestens über den ganzen Irrsinn der bei diesem Thema mitschwingt.
> 
> Wie würdest du denn "Virtue signaling" übersetzen und was hat der Begriff für dich bitte mit der alt-right-Strömung zu tun?



Ich würde "virtue signaling" weder übersetzen noch verwenden, weil mit dem Begriff üblicherweise Diskussionsteilnehmer diskreditiert werden sollen, die sich moralischer oder idealistischer Argumente bedienen.

Was der Begriff mit der Alt-Right zu tun hat, kannst du hier nachlesen: https://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Alt-right_glossary


----------



## Orzhov (12. September 2017)

Sipt schrieb:


> Ich würde "virtue signaling" weder übersetzen noch verwenden, weil mit dem Begriff üblicherweise Diskussionsteilnehmer diskreditiert werden sollen, die sich moralischer oder idealistischer Argumente bedienen.
> 
> Was der Begriff mit der Alt-Right zu tun hat, kannst du hier nachlesen: https://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Alt-right_glossary



Die Wiki hat einen sehr hohen Unterhaltungswert wenn du mich fragst.

Du würdest das nicht verwenden, kann ich akzeptieren, ich benutze den Begriff jedoch auch weiterhin gerne wenn er denn zutrifft. Was die Wahl von Argumenten betrifft würde ich sagen es ist abhängig davon was für eine Art von Diskussion man denn führt oder führen möchte.


----------



## 1xok (12. September 2017)

Habe mir jetzt die letzten Tage zum ersten mal diesen YouTuber angesehen. Er ist wirklich witzig. Man sollte vielleicht nicht alles was er sagt auf die Goldwaage legen. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bIMRYdwFFI


----------



## Entkryptor (12. September 2017)

Also der Kerl interessiert mich kein Stück und vor diesem Artikel hatte ich auch noch nie von ihm gehört. *schulterzuck*

Grundsätzlich ist der Begriff "Rassist" in den 20erJahren eine neutrale Bezeichnung für Leute gewesen, die der Wissenschaft der Ethnologie nachgingen (Kein Scherz).. Rassist zu sein ist eigentlich kein Schimpfwort, oder etwas Negatives, genauso wenig wie es ein "Sexist" ist (auch wenn man es dahingehend ebenso versucht) , da "Sex" nur Geschlecht bedeutet und ein "Sexist" Jemand ist, der die Unterschiede der Gechlechter als Tatsache akzeptiert.
Es sind im Kern neutrale Begriffe die durch Emotionen, die bekanntlich den klaren Blick verschleiern, verzerrt wurden und werden. 

Finde es daher eher lustig, dass man versucht Personen mit Begriffen zu bewerten, dessen wahre Inhalte man selbst offenbar nicht kennt. Das finde ich deutlich faszinierender als diesen... wie hieß er noch?

(Glaube diese Ergänzung ist wichtig: Das obige meine ich allgemein auf die Gesellschaft bezogen, nicht auf den Artikelschreiber! Der Artikel dient mir einfach als weiteres Beispiel. Ich finde es sehr gut, dass der Redakteur nach der Meinung anderer fragt, anstatt bei jedem, der anderer Meinung sein könnte, den Moralhammer zu schwingen!)


----------



## Aenimus (12. September 2017)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Er hat das N-Wort als Beleidigung verwendet.  Für jemandem der wahrscheinlich nicht einmal Schwarz ist. Das ist damit ein völlig anderer Kontext.
> Alternativ könnt ihr Assh***, Faggo*, Suck** etc. einsetzen.
> Danach hat er sich auch sofort entschuldigt.
> 
> ...



Ich habe bei dem wort Nazi durchaus Bilder vom Holocaust und Euthanasie im Kopf. Und was diesen Pewdiepipi betrifft. Man könnte durchaus langsam auf die Idee kommen das er tatsächlich einfach nur ein beschissener Nazi ist. War ja wohl nicht das erste Mal, dass er dbzgl. aufgefallen ist.


----------



## TheSinner (13. September 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Ich liebe diesen Vorwurfsvollen Stil in dem du schreibst. Es wirkt fast so als hätte ich einen Nerv getroffen.
> 
> Bei deiner Erklärung hast du übrigens zu vergessen zuerwähnen das "***" noch immer ein sehr effektives Wort ist um bestimmte Leute einfach hart zu triggern. Anstatt dann aber genau darauf zu reagieren und dem Wort noch mehr macht zu verleihen wäre es wohl effektiver wenn Leute die jetzt gerade nicht beleidigt wurden, also 99,999999999999% der Leute die sich über diesen spezifischen Vorfall unterhalten, einfach mal die Klappe halten würden anstatt in krankhaftes signalisieren von Tugend zu verfallen.





Nö. Ich schreib eigentlich immer so. Siehe meine Forenunterzeichnung. Jawohl, ab jetzt strammdeutsches Tugenden aufzeigen! Nur noch in Oberdeutsch!



> Du hast es ja sogar schon richtig erkannt das nicht nur pauschal "weiße" Rassisten sein können, warum das dann nochmal extra unterstreichst ist mir nicht ganz klar aber was solls. Weiterhin hast du ja auch schon richtig erkannt das nur die betroffene Person entscheiden kann wie beleidigt sie sich fühlt. Das entscheidet niemand anders.



Niedlich. Danke. 

[/quote] Genau aus dem Grund ist die ganze Diskussion um das Thema einfach nur lächerlich und sollte von niemandem ernstgenommen werden.

Whiteknighting habe ich dir übrigens nie vorgeworfen. Ich habe lediglich versucht aufzuzeigen wie komisch es ist wenn Whitey zu Whitey sagt warum *** ein böses Wort ist.[/QUOTE]

Ja und dabei bist du halt einfach völlig am Kern des Ganzen vorbei, hast den Kontext erfolgreich ignoriert und dich an dem aufgehangen was dir gerad auffiel. Das muss man erstmal schaffen. Respekt! 

Hier ist deine Belohnung.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=barWV7RWkq0


----------



## Orzhov (13. September 2017)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Nö. Ich schreib eigentlich immer so. Siehe meine Forenunterzeichnung. Jawohl, ab jetzt strammdeutsches Tugenden aufzeigen! Nur noch in Oberdeutsch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wer liebt denn bitte keine Soundeffekte?

Fangen wir mal leicht an. Whitey hat nichts mit "whiteknighting" zu tun. Es ist lediglich ein rassistischer Begriff der ab und an für weiße Menschen benutzt wird.

Was ist denn für dich "der Kern des Ganzen"? Sprich dich aus. Worum geht es dir hier primär und was möchtest du den Leuten mitteilen?

Es ist noch immer ein Artikel darüber das ein bekannter Youtuber ein böses Wort gesagt hat. Er hat sich dafür entschuldigt und wird trotzdem noch kritisiert und es gibt bestimmt auch Leute die ihn dafür gerne medial hitlern würden.


----------



## suggysug (13. September 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Es ist noch immer ein Artikel darüber das ein bekannter Youtuber ein böses Wort gesagt hat. Er hat sich dafür *entschuldigt und wird trotzdem noch kritisiert* und es gibt bestimmt auch Leute die ihn dafür gerne medial hitlern würden.



Und genau das ist der Punkt!
Ein Nazi oder Rassist entschuldigt sich nicht, wen er solche Aktion wie Pewdiepie macht oder solche Wörter sagt. Im Gegenteil ein Nazi lacht einen aus weil er von dem überzeugt ist was er sagt .

Nun ist es in Mode gekommen wegen jeden Kleinigkeit Menschen zu verurteilen.

Für die nervlich Schwachen, bitte NICHT den Spoiler klicken :p


Spoiler



Ist man jetzt ein Frauenhasser wenn man jemand "***", "***", "Hure" usw nennt? Vor allem im virtuellen Bereich wo man nicht mal nicht weiß welches Geschlecht das gegenüber ist? 
Hasst man behinderte Menschen wenn man jemand "Spassti" oder "man bis du behindert" nennt??
Hasst man kleine Menschen wenn man jemand "Zwerg", "Gnom" oder "Kobolt" nennt?
Hasst man Tiere wenn man jemand "Schwein", "Sau", "Kuh" oder "Ziege" nennt??




Die Antwort auf meinen Spoiler ist *Nein*.
Ein Wort macht einen nicht automatisch einem zum Fremden-, Frauen- oder Was-Auch-Immer-Hasser. Sondern die Absicht dahinter.
Man kann auch jemanden aufs tiefste beleidigen ohne solche Kraftwörter zu verwenden. 

Man kann rassistisch sein ohne überhaupt Sachen wie "***" zu sagen und deswegen liegt im folgeden Zitat mehr Wahrheit als scheinbar so mancher verstanden hat:


Tariguz schrieb:


> "*Ich habe so viele gute Freunde die mich *** nennen..... und so viele Feinde die meinen ich wäre Farbig.* Ihr macht euch zu viele Gedanken... Ich geh dann mal wieder Baumwolle pflücken du Weißbrot." hat gelacht und ist wieder gegangen.



Think on that.

PS: Nein das ist kein Aufruf zu der Art Sprachgebrauchs, nur eine Anmerkung ein bisschen über die Komfortzone zu denken.


----------



## Worrel (13. September 2017)

suggysug schrieb:


> Und genau das ist der Punkt!
> Ein Nazi oder Rassist entschuldigt sich nicht, wen er solche Aktion wie Pewdiepie macht oder solche Wörter sagt. Im Gegenteil ein Nazi lacht einen aus weil er von dem überzeugt ist was er sagt .


Es sei denn, er will gewählt werden. Dann ist man im Zweifelsfall "mit der Maus ausgerutscht", es wurden einem in einer Interviewsituation "Worte in den Mund gelegt oder darin herumgedreht" oder man hat das alles natürlich nicht so gemeint, wie es sich auf den ersten Eindruck hin anhört, aber bei der Nazi-Zuhörerschaft gut ankommt...



> Für die nervlich Schwachen, bitte NICHT den Spoiler klicken :p
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Nö, du bist ganz einfach ein Arschloch, wenn du andere Leute beschimpfst. 
Und nein, ich kann mich definitiv nicht daran erinnern, in den letzten Jahrzehnten irgendwen beschimpft zu haben.

Mir persönlich geht "Spassti"/"du bist behindert" gegen den Strich, da mag aber damit zusammenhängen, daß ich von 6-16 mit einem gleichaltrigen Behinderten im selben Haus gewohnt habe.


----------



## matrixfehler (13. September 2017)

Wat hat der Jute denn nu gesagt?
***/Nigga? Gut, eher negative Assoziation mit dem Ausdruck.
***? Normales, deutsches Wort. Esse ja noch meine Negerküsse und keine Schaumküsse.
Stehen die ***** für die Anzahl der fehlenden Buchstaben? Wenn nicht, dann vielleicht Nuttensohn, Nuttenfletsche oder sonst was...?

Ja, mit 57mio Abos sollte er VIELLEICHT etwas auf die Verbalbremse treten, wenn das in sein Konzept passt. Wenn nicht, dann scheiß drauf.

Ich rede auch, wie es mir gefällt und achte nicht auf kleinliche Befindlichkeiten meiner Umstehenden. 
Das ist schließlich deren Problem und wenn kann man mich gerne ansprechen "hey, wie war das gemeint..?"

Dazu haben aber die meisten nicht den Arsch in der Hose und sind lieber angepisst. Deren Problem ^^


----------



## suggysug (13. September 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nö, du bist ganz einfach ein Arschloch, wenn du andere Leute beschimpfst.
> Und nein, ich kann mich definitiv nicht daran erinnern, in den letzten Jahrzehnten irgendwen beschimpft zu haben.
> 
> Mir persönlich geht "Spassti"/"du bist behindert" gegen den Strich, da mag aber damit zusammenhängen, daß ich von 6-16 mit einem gleichaltrigen Behinderten im selben Haus gewohnt habe.



Wie ich schon sagte: 



> das ist kein Aufruf zu der Art Sprachgebrauchs, nur eine Anmerkung ein bisschen über die Komfortzone zu denken.



Grundlos klar, Ich geb dir völlig recht wenn du sagst:


> Nö, du bist ganz einfach ein Arschloch, wenn du andere Leute beschimpfst.



Aber bis du auch ein "Arschloch" wenn ein Porsche hinter dir auf der Autobahn fährt und dir bis auf 5 Meter randrängelt (mit Lichthupe und Blinker) obwohl du nicht weg kannst und du ihn darauf beschimpfst?

Mein Post ging in erster Linie auf den Hass ein und nicht aufs gesagte Wort.

PS: Ich kauf dir das mit dem schimpfen nicht ab :p.


----------



## Murmelgrumpf (13. September 2017)

Ganz im Ernst, mal abgesehen davon daß PDP für mich ein unreifer Nixblicker ist, der meint, Provokation habe was mit Politik zu tun und jeder, der provoziert habe auch Ahnung von Politik, gebt Ihr mit Eurem Artikel hier ein echt armes Zeugnis ab. 

"N****" ...... das alleine zeigt schon, wie weichgespült die Medienlandschaft ist. Ja immer politisch korrekt und nie Angriffsfläche bieten. Jetzt ist die PCGames nicht SPIEGELOnline, okay, aber so derart einen auf entrüstet zu machen, ohne sich zu trauen den Grund auch auszuschreiben, das ist einfach nur scheinheiliges Mitlaufen beim Fackeln und Heugabeln schwingenden Mob.


----------



## xNomAnorx (13. September 2017)

Pewdiepie hat sich mittlerweile in einem Video dafür entschuldigt. Sollte man in den Artikel als Update mit aufnehmen, wenn man ihn immer noch auf der Frontseite stehen lässt. 

Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt gar nicht, warum die Aktion so einen Riesenwirbel auslöst. Das Wort sollte nicht auf einen so hohen Sockel gestellt werden, damit gibt man ihm nur mehr Bedeutung als es haben sollte. Kontext ist wichtig. Wenn ein Geschichtslehrer das Wort verwendet, sollte er nicht gesteinigt werden. Das Wort um jeden Preis zu meiden, ist genauso lächerlich, wie das Entfernen von Hakenkreuzen aus Spielen. Im Kontext von Pewdiepie´s Stream war die Semantik allerdings offensichtlich beleidigend. Und das ist eben unangebracht und dumm. Viel mehr gibt es dazu finde ich gar nicht zu sagen; jetzt hat er sich auch dafür entschuldigt, also kann das Thema eigentlich abgehakt werden.


----------



## Svatlas (13. September 2017)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Pewdiepie hat sich mittlerweile in einem Video dafür entschuldigt.



Wie oft hat er sich denn schon entschuldigt? Der hat ja schon eine Flat für Entschuldigungen gebucht. Er ist und bleibt ein Vollpfosten, egal wie toll manche ihn finden. Seine Ausraster zeigen nur den wahren Menschen hinter dieser Fassade.


----------



## xNomAnorx (13. September 2017)

Svatlas schrieb:


> Seine Ausraster zeigen nur den wahren Menschen hinter dieser Fassade.



Ich verfolge seinen Channel jetzt nicht wirklich regelmäßig, deswegen weiß ich nicht wie viele "Ausraster" und Entschuldigungen es schon gab.
Meines Wissens nach die aktuelle Situation und die Videos, die vom Wall Street Journal an den Pranger gestellt wurden. Letztere Situation war allerdings eine vollkommen andere. Da hätte er sich imho nicht mal entschuldigen müssen und hat es auch nur sehr eingeschränkt getan. Ich würde wegen so etwas nicht direkt den "wahren" Menschen abstempeln. Er hat sich entschuldigt und ausführlich eingestanden, wie dumm es war. Mehr kann er nicht tun, sollte man akzeptieren finde ich.


----------



## Athrun (13. September 2017)

Und da wundern sich Leute warum Trump gewählt wurde 

Mal ehrlich, wenn ich streamen würde, würd ich das wie 2K Games bei Mafia 3 machen. einfach eine Entschuldigung vor Beginn senden und dann kann ich sagen, was ich will 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AxxjH4aKbJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Worrel (13. September 2017)

suggysug schrieb:


> Aber bis du auch ein "Arschloch" wenn ein Porsche hinter dir auf der Autobahn fährt und dir bis auf 5 Meter randrängelt (mit Lichthupe und Blinker) obwohl du nicht weg kannst und du ihn darauf beschimpfst?


Was nutzt Beschimpfen, wenn der Empfänger es nicht mitbekommt? 
Ich würde mir in dem Fall extra viel Zeit lassen und gemütlich solange meine Geschwindigkeit drosseln, bis ich bei der minimal erlaubten Geschwindigkeit angekommen bin oder er seinen Sicherheitsabstand einhält. Ideal wären Bremsleuchten, die leuchten, ohne daß ich wirklich bremse. 



> PS: Ich kauf dir das mit dem schimpfen nicht ab :p.


Mir doch egal.


----------



## Jakkelien (13. September 2017)

Aenimus schrieb:


> Ich habe bei dem wort Nazi durchaus Bilder vom Holocaust und Euthanasie im Kopf.


Wenn dich jemand im Online-Spiel auf diese Weise beleidigt?
Echt jetzt?


----------



## Lucatus (13. September 2017)

oh ist das schlimm er hat *** gesagt


----------



## Aenimus (14. September 2017)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Wenn dich jemand im Online-Spiel auf diese Weise beleidigt?
> Echt jetzt?



Ja echt jetzt. Der Begriff Nazi ist mit dem schlimmsten behaftet was die Menschheit zustande brachte. Ich denke bei dem Wort nicht nur an Holocaust und Euthanasie, sondern auch an kleine Kinder die man bei vollem Bewußtsein in brennende Öfen schmiß. Gibt es grauenvolleres als das? Das Wort welches PewDiePipi benutzte sollte aus dem Wortschatz dieser Welt verschwinden. Nur wenn es ständig jemand erwähnt wird das schwer. Wenn man sich Bilder von der Erde aus dem Weltraum anschaut, wie kann man es erklären das die Menschen (die meisten) so abgrundtief dumm sind. Die Erde bewegt sich mit 107.000 Kilometern pro Stunde um die Sonne, das Sonnensystem mit einer noch viel größeren Geschwindigkeit durch den interstellaren Raum. Alles dort draußen ist darauf aus uns zu töten. Aber was machen wir? Die, die wir alle aus ein und der selben blutigen Wunde irgendeiner Person geworfen wurden? Den selben grausigen und endgültigen Lebensende ausgesetzt sind? Den selben Durst und Hunger verspüren? Den unwillkürlichen Zwang nach gehen weitere Einheiten zu produzieren? Wir gehen uns gegenseitig anscheinend so auf den Geist, dass wir ohne zu zögern das kostbarste zerstören, welches uns das Leben geschenkt hat. Eben genau jenes Leben.  Der Feind ist nicht irgendjemand auf der Erde. Der Feind ist alles außerhalb der Erde. (Und natürlich die Dummheit es nicht zu erkennen).


----------



## suggysug (14. September 2017)

Aenimus schrieb:


> Ja echt jetzt. Der Begriff Nazi ist mit dem schlimmsten behaftet was die Menschheit zustande brachte. Ich denke bei dem Wort nicht nur an Holocaust und Euthanasie, sondern auch an kleine Kinder die man bei vollem Bewußtsein in brennende Öfen schmiß. Gibt es grauenvolleres als das? Das Wort welches PewDiePipi benutzte sollte aus dem Wortschatz dieser Welt verschwinden. Nur wenn es ständig jemand erwähnt wird das schwer. Wenn man sich Bilder von der Erde aus dem Weltraum anschaut, wie kann man es erklären das die Menschen (die meisten) so abgrundtief dumm sind. Die Erde bewegt sich mit 107.000 Kilometern pro Stunde um die Sonne, das Sonnensystem mit einer noch viel größeren Geschwindigkeit durch den interstellaren Raum. Alles dort draußen ist darauf aus uns zu töten. Aber was machen wir? Die, die wir alle aus ein und der selben blutigen Wunde irgendeiner Person geworfen wurden? Den selben grausigen und endgültigen Lebensende ausgesetzt sind? Den selben Durst und Hunger verspüren? Den unwillkürlichen Zwang nach gehen weitere Einheiten zu produzieren? Wir gehen uns gegenseitig anscheinend so auf den Geist, dass wir ohne zu zögern das kostbarste zerstören, welches uns das Leben geschenkt hat. Eben genau jenes Leben.  Der Feind ist nicht irgendjemand auf der Erde. Der Feind ist alles außerhalb der Erde. (Und natürlich die Dummheit es nicht zu erkennen).


OK.. ... wirklich emotional ^^.
Naja ich glaube nicht so recht an eine Invasion der Reaper.


Auch wenn's nicht jedem passt, Wörter wie "Nazi" oder "***" sind essenziell ein Mahnmal der Geschichte die uns auch an Zeiten erinnern sollen die uns zeigen zu welch Gräultaten die Menschen fähig sind und waren. Sie aus einem Wortschatz zu streichen wäre eine Beleidigung und ein Verbrechen an alle die daran litten.

Es ist einfach nur extrem geschmacklos und idiotisch solche Wörter als Beleidigungen zu verwenden.


----------



## Worrel (14. September 2017)

Aenimus schrieb:


> Ja echt jetzt. Der Begriff Nazi ist mit dem schlimmsten behaftet was die Menschheit zustande brachte. Ich denke bei dem Wort nicht nur an Holocaust und Euthanasie, sondern auch an kleine Kinder die man bei vollem Bewußtsein in brennende Öfen schmiß. Gibt es grauenvolleres als das? Das Wort welches PewDiePipi benutzte sollte aus dem Wortschatz dieser Welt verschwinden. Nur wenn es ständig jemand erwähnt wird das schwer. Wenn man sich Bilder von der Erde aus dem Weltraum anschaut, wie kann man es erklären das die Menschen (die meisten) so abgrundtief dumm sind. Die Erde bewegt sich mit 107.000 Kilometern pro Stunde um die Sonne, das Sonnensystem mit einer noch viel größeren Geschwindigkeit durch den interstellaren Raum. Alles dort draußen ist darauf aus uns zu töten. Aber was machen wir? Die, die wir alle aus ein und der selben blutigen Wunde irgendeiner Person geworfen wurden? Den selben grausigen und endgültigen Lebensende ausgesetzt sind? Den selben Durst und Hunger verspüren? Den unwillkürlichen Zwang nach gehen weitere Einheiten zu produzieren? Wir gehen uns gegenseitig anscheinend so auf den Geist, dass wir ohne zu zögern das kostbarste zerstören, welches uns das Leben geschenkt hat. Eben genau jenes Leben.  Der Feind ist nicht irgendjemand auf der Erde. Der Feind ist alles außerhalb der Erde. (Und natürlich die Dummheit es nicht zu erkennen).



Oder, um es in einem Lied auszudrücken:

Just remember that you're standing on a planet that's evolving
And revolving at nine hundred miles an hour
That's orbiting at nineteen miles a second, so it's reckoned
A sun that is the source of all our power

The sun, and you and me, and all the stars that we can see
Are moving at a million miles a day
In an outer spiral arm at forty thousand miles an hour
Of the galaxy we call the Milky Way

Our galaxy itself, contains a hundred billion stars
It's a hundred thousand light years side-to-side
It bulges in the middle, sixteen thousand light years thick
But out by us its just three thousand light years wide

We're thirty thousand light years from galactic central point
We go round every two hundred million years
And our galaxy is only one of millions of billions
In this amazing and expanding universe

The universe itself keeps on expanding and expanding
In all of the directions it can whiz
As fast as it can go, the speed of light you know
Twelve million miles a minute and that's the fastest speed there is

So remember when you're feeling very small and insecure
How amazingly unlikely is your birth
And pray that there's intelligent life somewhere up in space
Cause there's bugger-all down here on Earth​


----------



## bltpgermany (14. September 2017)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Was daran liegt dass du es schlichtweg nicht nachempfinden kannst weil kaum ein ähnliches Schimpfwort besteht. Für dich mag "***" auf einer Stufe mit "Wixer" stehen, für viele Farbige tut es das mitnichten. Es ist schwierig ein ähnliches Beispiel zu finden, selbst Begriffe wie "Wetback" oder "Gook" sind nicht wirklich vergleichbar da sie, wenngleich als sehr beleidigend wahrgenommen, nicht seit mehreren hundert Jahren entsprechend verwendet wurden und es auch bemerkenswert wenige mexikanische oder asiatische Sklaven in den USA gab. Von daher kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen dass manche Menschen darauf entsprechend scharf reagieren.



Das einzige, was mir einfallen würde, wäre vielleicht Nazi. Aber auch das trift es nicht ganz. Ich bin da aber auch gänzlich unempfindlich. Es gibt auch Menschen die bei dem Schimpfwort "Hurensohn" aus der Haut fahren. Wo ich mir denken würde... was interessiert mich das Geschwätz irgendeines dahergelaufenen Schwachkopfs? Wenn mein bester Freund mich mal so nennen würde, würde ich den vielleicht aus den Latschen hauen, weil mir dessen Meinung etwas bedeutet, aber doch nicht jeder dahergelaufene Hans und Franz.


----------



## Kasper1510 (14. September 2017)

Was mich bei solchen Meldungen und Diskusionen richtig anp*sst,wie oft wird man im I-Net als Deutscher,wenn einer mitbekommt wo man herkommt,als Nazi etc beschimpft?Wie oft lässt der Größenwahnsinnige Sultan (ihr wisst von wem ich rede) diese Begriffe in bezug auf uns Deutsche und unserer Regierung fallen?

und?

genau es passiert NICHTS!

Ich benutz solche Worte nicht.Wenn ich maule habe ich da gepflegtere Schimpfworte,schon gar keine die irgend eine ethnische Gruppe betreffen.
Allerdings das Volk von diesem Adolf-Verehrer (ja er hatte sich selbst als solchen geoutet,ich meine abermals diesen S*****r der sich die letzte Zeit sehr oft mit uns Deutschen anlegt,kann ich auch nicht auf den Tod ausstehen.

Und?

Die ganze rumheuchelei ist doch noch schlimmer,in meinen Augen,als offen zuzugeben wenn man irgendwelche Völker nicht leiden kann.


----------



## TheSinner (14. September 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Wer liebt denn bitte keine Soundeffekte?
> 
> Fangen wir mal leicht an. Whitey hat nichts mit "whiteknighting" zu tun. Es ist lediglich ein rassistischer Begriff der ab und an für weiße Menschen benutzt wird.



Achnee. Echt? Phew, gut dass du mir das erklärst. Vielleicht schlägst du als nächstes "whiteknighting" nach und realisierst dann was ich meinte. Wer weiß (höhö Vol. II).



> Was ist denn für dich "der Kern des Ganzen"? Sprich dich aus. Worum geht es dir hier primär und was möchtest du den Leuten mitteilen?


Hab ich jetzt mindestens zwei Mal genau benannt und da ich kein Freund der Redundanz bin... 



> Es ist noch immer ein Artikel darüber das ein bekannter Youtuber ein böses Wort gesagt hat. Er hat sich dafür entschuldigt und wird trotzdem noch kritisiert und es gibt bestimmt auch Leute die ihn dafür gerne medial hitlern würden.



Ob er sich dafür entschuldigt oder nicht ist irrelevant für das was ich geschrieben habe, keine Ahnung wieso du das plötzlich einbringst. Mir ist der Kerl grundsätzlich unsympathisch aber viel zu egal als dass es mich jucken würd. Das war nicht Sinn und Zweck meines Originalbeitrags. Ich reiße privat auch Witze die, wenn man mich nicht kennt, mich als Rassisten rüberkommen lassen würden. Dass ich nichts davon Ernst meine erschließt sich nur denen die mich kennen, dafür aber umso gründlicher. Genau das ist aber der springende Punkt dabei: ich reiß solche Witze im privaten Rahmen. Nicht an einem Livemikrofon, nicht während ner Gala, nicht im Fernsehen, nicht außerhalb meines Freundeskreises. Weil ich genau weiß dass nicht jeder kapiert dass jede Minderheit ein Recht auf Diskriminierung hat, um mal Herrn  Somuncu zu paraphrasieren


----------



## Orzhov (14. September 2017)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Hab ich jetzt mindestens zwei Mal genau benannt und da ich kein Freund der Redundanz bin...



Schauen wir uns das doch mal an. Du hast ein generisches Stück Allgemeinwissen abgelassen das andere Leute vor langer Zeit auch schon böse pfui pfui Wörter benutzt haben. Das ist nicht sonderlich neu.

Jetzt habe ich dich freundlich darum gebeten doch mal zu sagen warum du das für wichtig hältst, bzw. was du den Leuten damit sagen möchtest. Das hast du nicht getan. Das bedeutet entweder du bist nicht willens oder nicht in der Lage auszudrücken was du mitteilen möchtest.


----------



## Jakkelien (14. September 2017)

Aenimus schrieb:


> Ja echt jetzt. Der Begriff Nazi ist mit dem schlimmsten behaftet was die Menschheit zustande brachte.


Und du assoziierst dich mit ihnen wenn du als Nazi beleidigt wirst?
Heftig.
Für mich ist in diesem Kontext nur eine handelsübliche Beleidigung die vor allem Spielern aus den USA gerne gegenüber Deutschen rauspflutscht.



Aenimus schrieb:


> Das Wort welches PewDiePipi benutzte sollte aus dem Wortschatz dieser Welt verschwinden. Nur wenn es ständig jemand erwähnt wird das schwer.


Auf gar keinen Fall. Mit Tabuisierung erreichst du genau das Gegenteil. Jetzt kannst du noch auf die Bezeichnung *** und die damit verbundene Geschichte verweisen. Das geht sonst verloren.


----------



## angelan (14. September 2017)

Tariguz schrieb:


> Ah komm ey, es gibt sogar ein Interview mit Gina Wild in dem sie sagte: "Ich habs noch nie mit nem *** getrieben."  Und das hat sie mit nem breiten Grinsen gesagt weil sie sich auf die bevorstehende Aktion gefreut hat.



Ich habe heute erst das Zitat gesehen.
Es ist schon erstaunlich, dass eine Äußerung, die auf historische Belange sich bezieht, mit Gina Wild erwidert wird. Gina Wild ist ja auch ein Vorbild für unsere Gesellschaft.
Ich argumentiere vom historischen Zusammenhang. 
Unabhängig davon sieht man ja sowieso, dass in Internet Beleidigungen und Verunglimpfungen immer mehr zunehmen und einige für normal halten.
Das muss einem aber nicht gefallen.
Und auch Aussagen von youtubern nicht.
Übrigens: nicht der entscheidet, der die Äußerung sagt, wie sie bei jemanden ankommt, sondern der, bei dem sie ankommt. Wenn ein Schwarzer sich beleidigt fühlt, hat er das Recht dazu, das zu äußern.


----------



## angelan (14. September 2017)

Svatlas schrieb:


> Wie oft hat er sich denn schon entschuldigt? Der hat ja schon eine Flat für Entschuldigungen gebucht. Er ist und bleibt ein Vollpfosten, egal wie toll manche ihn finden. Seine Ausraster zeigen nur den wahren Menschen hinter dieser Fassade.



Ich glaube nicht, dass ihn das interessiert, was die anderen denken, auch wenn er sich entschuldigt. Er schaut bestimmt eher auf sein Konto mit den Millionen, was stört es da, dass manche sich distanzieren, Geld bekommt er genug.


----------



## Spiritogre (14. September 2017)

angelan schrieb:


> Übrigens: nicht der entscheidet, der die Äußerung sagt, wie sie bei jemanden ankommt, sondern der, bei dem sie ankommt. Wenn ein Schwarzer sich beleidigt fühlt, hat er das Recht dazu, das zu äußern.



Interessante Äußerung. Der Betroffene hat sich im Fall Pewdiepie jedenfalls nicht geäußert geschweige wurde überhaupt gefragt, wie er das fand. Es ist ja nicht mal klar, welcher Ethnie der eigentlich angehörte.


----------

